# Compound Slide Issue



## HiWall (Sep 12, 2015)

I've noticed that the indicator dial on my compound slide moves slightly back and forth as I crank the slide into and back from the work piece. The dial will jamb and become hard to turn if the slide is advanced. Is there a thrust washer or something loose that is allowing this? What would be the dis-assembly procedure and if a new part is needed where could be obtained? This lathe a Southbend heavy 10".
Thanks so much for your comments!


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd bet it's something loose.  I don't have a SB but you might want to check the nuts that hold the handle to the cross slide feed screw.  When mine loosen, the handle jambs up against the dial making it very difficult to turn.


----------



## HiWall (Sep 13, 2015)

I took my compound screw assembly apart to see what could be causing my issue and I think the way it is designed the graduated dial is meant to be forced up against the back circular piece when the crank is turned to advance the slide into the work. I do not see anything that would prevent this. I am hoping that someone else that is knowledgeable about this design can confirm this or if there might be something that is missing from my assembly that would prevent the rubbing. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## compsurge (Sep 14, 2015)

The parts list found on Vintage Machinery may help you out. I didn't find the exact compound in the parts list, but did find it in the Army Service Manual.


----------

